# Tablette Wacom non reconnue



## Rodobiscotto (9 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'une tablette Wacom Intuos 4 (PTK-840) que je souhaite installer sur mon MacbookAir qui comprend MacOS High Sierra (v. 10.13.6).

Cependant, après avoir téléchargé les derniers pilotes sur le site de wacom en choisissant la version compatible avec la tablette (https://www.wacom.com/fr-fr/support/product-support/drivers), celle-ci n'est pas reconnue par l'application "Wacom Desktop Center".
Le message "aucun appareil connecté" s'affiche. 

Après m'être renseigné sur les autres topics/forums, j'ai bien essayé d'autoriser dans "Préférences système" -> "Sécurité Confidentialité" les fichiers en .app mais ces derniers sont introuvables.

La tablette est pourtant bien reconnue comme périphérique par mon Mac. 

Je possède un MacBook Air de 2013 qui n'est pas très puissant, peut-être que c'est la raison toute bête de mes échecs. 
Cependant, j'aimerais m'assurer d'avoir tout essayé avant de jeter l'éponge. 

Est-ce que vous auriez des pistes de résolution de mon problème ? 

Merci d'avance ! 

Bonne soirée


----------



## pouppinou (10 Mai 2021)

As-tu l'icône "Tablette Wacom" d'affichée dans la fenêtre "Préférences Système" ? Là où tu gères ta tablette, stylet et les applications dédiées ?
En ce qui concerne les autorisations il faut allez dans *Préférences système > Sécurité et confidentialité > Accessibilité *(et tu n'as pas besoin normalement de chercher les applications car les driver doivent apparaitre d'eux même que tu dois éventuellement cocher en déverrouillant le cadenas (chez moi WacomTouchDriver, WacomTabletDriver et com.wacom.IOManager).
Attention éventuellement à ta connexion internet/coupe-feu pour certains.
Essaie éventuellement un autre port.
As-tu redémarré ton ordinateur après avoir installé le dernier pilote ?
Ton portable est-il branché sur le secteur ?


----------



## strangermax (10 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous résolu le problème?

Moi j'ai un macbook pro sous Mojave, j'avais installé le pilote en 2019 et jusqu'à ce que je désinstalle l'application et le pilote pour faire du ménage (car pas mon macbook est un peu vieux)...surprise, impossible de faire fonctionner de nouveau ma tablette, malgré toutes mes tentatives d'essai avec différentes anciennes version du pilote. J'ai essayé de redémarrer, débrancher, rien n'y fait.
J'ai dû rajouter les drivers manuellement en plus de cela dans *Préférences système > Sécurité et confidentialité > Accessibilité.*

Bref je désesprère et je suis un peu à bout!
Et le service wacom n'a pas de solutions à part leur page de manipulation qui ne sert à rien! HELP....

Je précise que ma tablette est l'intuos S filaire donc.

Si ça peut aider


----------



## Locke (11 Juillet 2022)

strangermax a dit:


> Je précise que ma tablette est l'intuos S filaire donc.


Ce modèle-là... https://www.wacom.com/fr-fr/products/wacom-intuos ... ?

Tu devrais faire le ménage en installant *EasyFind* puis en cherchant toutes les occurrences intuos et wacom en ayant ces réglages...





Officiellement chez Wacom, pour les pilotes c'est ici... https://support.wacom.com/hc/fr/categories/1500000195821-Pilotes-et-logiciels ...attention d'installer ce qui correspond à ta version de macOS en cours. De plus, de mémoire, il doit y avoir après installation une option supplémentaire dans Préférences Système qui doit détecter ta tablette et te permettre de faire tes réglages.


----------

